# Puretec droht mit Rechtsanwalt



## masta (16. Dezember 2002)

Habe folgendes Problem,

hatte vor kurzem noch einen Account bei 1&1 Webhosting,
aufgrund eines Umzuges nach den Vereinigten Staaten habe ich den Account gekündigt und mein Konto geschlossen. Anscheinend ist bei Puretec diese Kündigung nie eingegangen und somit wurde versucht weiterhin Geld von meinem nicht bestehenden Konto abzubuchen. 
Puretec hat bereits ein Insolvenzunternehmen beauftragt das bei mir die offenen Beträge eintreiben soll. Anderrerseits sieht sich Puretec gezwungen einen Rechtsanwalt zubeauftragen. Da ich ja jetzt im Ausland wohne und keinen deutschen Wohnsitz mehr habe würde es mich interessieren wie es mit der Rechtslage aussieht.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Dezember 2002)

> 5.7
> Jede Kündigung bedarf zu ihrer Wirksamkeit der Schriftform, welche auch durch Telefax als gewahrt gilt.



wenn du dies gemacht hast, dürfte puretec eigentlich nicht so gute karten haben, wobei ich mich nicht wirklich mir den rechtlichen gegebenheiten auskenne.

hast du noch den brief oder das fax, das du puretec zugesand hast, am besten mit datum? also egal ob ausgedruckt oder auf dem computer?

mfg, viel glück


----------



## masta (16. Dezember 2002)

Mich würde eher interessieren ob Puretec für 50 €,
ein Gerichtsverfahren anzettelt und wie es aussieht,
da ich ja in den Staaten wohne muss das Gericht doch hier
statt finden oder?


----------



## JohannesR (16. Dezember 2002)

Hehe, würde mich wundern wenn sie das wirklich täten. Andererseits, du bist in Amerika, dem land der erfolgreichen Klagen ...
Da kann man mit jedem sch*iss klagen


----------



## Klon (18. Dezember 2002)

Gerichtsstand ist Amtsgericht Montabaur, HRB 6484, das zu der Frage das das Gericht in den USA stattfindet (... man sollte Verträge durchlesen *bevor* man unterschreibt, der Gerichtsstand steht IMMER dabei)

Das dein Fax nicht angekommen ist kann an einer falsch getippten Nummer liegen, ohne einen Sendebericht hast du in meinen Augen schlechte Karten. Ich würde bei so einer Kündigung IMMER den Sendebericht des Faxgerätes ausdrucken und zu einer Kopie der Kündigung heften.
Bei brieflicher Kündigung im Zweifelsfall per Einschreiben, wo bei da eine Falsche Adresse ja nun nicht so schnell vorkommen kann.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (18. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von masta _
> *Mich würde eher interessieren ob Puretec für 50 €,
> ein Gerichtsverfahren anzettelt und wie es aussieht,
> da ich ja in den Staaten wohne muss das Gericht doch hier
> statt finden oder? *




ich glaub das es puretec nicht um die 50 euro geht, sondern ums prinzip. das die so einfach nachgeben werden glaube ich nicht, das spricht sich rum und schon zahlt niemand mehr weil man ja von puretec eh nichts zu befürchten hat.

wenn du deine kündigung irgendwie beweisen kannst, sendebericht, einschreiben, ... dann zahl auf keinen fall, leg dich mit denen an und besteh auf dein recht. kannst du es aber nicht beweisen, gib lieber nach und zahl. da kannst du in den usa leben wie du willst


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (1. Januar 2003)

Bei 1&1 ist es so, dass selbst bei offenen Rechnungen mit Kleckerbeträgen (<1EUR) der Weg über das Inkasso-Unternehmen gegangen wird. Das Billing erfolgt vollautomatisch, dh. Dein Tarifpaket wird bei einer nicht bezahlten Rechnung automatisch gesperrt. Wenn dann immer noch nicht gezahlt wird, gibt es noch die eine oder andere Mahnung durch das Inkasso-Unternehmen und falls die auch nichts bewirken, wird das Geld eben auf dem Rechtsweg eingetrieben - und das kann teuer werden  

Denke es reicht, wenn Du in Deutschland einen Anwalt mit der Sache beauftragst und der stellvertretend für Dich den Gerichtstermin wahrnimmt. Ohne Beleg, dass Du das Kündigungsfax an 1&1 übermittelt hast, sehe ich da so wie Klon nicht viel Chancen vor Gericht. In diesem Zusammenhang auch wichtig: die allgemeine Kündigungsfrist des Tarifpaketes von 30 Tagen zum Monatsende.


----------



## Marcus Blumenthal (1. Januar 2003)

also ab 40 euro streitwert kannst du vor das gericht gehen, da puretech aber noch ein inkassounternehmen beauftragt hat fallen da auch nochmal kosten an und das werden bissl mehr als deine 50 euro..


----------



## masta (1. Januar 2003)

Naja, hat sich nun alles erledigt.
Ich habe bezahlt und somit ist der Drops gelutscht.
Naja, das war das erste und das letzte Mal bei diesem Provider.


----------



## Mythos007 (2. Januar 2003)

> Das dein Fax nicht angekommen ist kann an einer falsch getippten Nummer liegen, ohne einen Sendebericht hast du in meinen Augen schlechte Karten. Ich würde bei so einer Kündigung IMMER den Sendebericht des Faxgerätes ausdrucken und zu einer Kopie der Kündigung heften.



Ein Sendebericht hat vor Gericht keine Beweiskraft ...


----------



## melmager (10. Januar 2003)

wie kündige ich richtig:

1. schritt immer schriftlich per brief
mit angabe des zeitpunkts und auforderung eine bestätigung zu schicken

2. schritt (wenn keine bestätigung kommt)
per einschreiben mit rückschein denn nur mit rückschein das du eine nachweis das die kündigung angekommen ist (und nur der ist auch gerichtsverwertbar)

bei allen anderen versionen zieht man den kürzeren :-(

ps: forderungen gelten 30 jahre und werden "anständig" verzinst (bis zu 16% )


----------



## oezer (13. Januar 2003)

aber...

angenommen du kündigst mit Frist und schickst es ab... dummer zufall der postbote bricht sich ein bein, ersatzpostbote vergisst es abzugeben weil er mit der nachbarin poppt und dabei fliegt deine kündigung in den garten am besten unter die terasse, wo kein regenfällt, nach ähmmm... so nach ca. 5 jahren wird die entdeckt und wird erst jetzt zugestellt. was ist jetzt mit der frist? kündigung erst dann wirksam wenn der empfänger nach 5 jahren die kündigung schriftlich mitbekommt? verschiebt sich die verjährung jetzt um 30 jahre?

fragen über fragen...


----------



## melmager (18. Januar 2003)

kleine rechtskunde:

unter 18 kannste kein kredit aufnehmen auch nicht mit zustimmung der eltern

eine rechnung ist 3 jahre gültig (verjährt immer am jahreswechsel) danach muss nicht gezahlt werden

die 30 jahre kommen ins spiel wenn es ein mahnbescheid gibt ...und die 30 jahre zählen ab datum mahnbescheid

als wenn ich eine alte rechnung die fast 3 jahre alt ist mit einem mahnbescheid dann laufen nochmal 30 jahre an ..

und wenn man bürgt ist man genauso dran die der schuldner sprich wenn man eine bürgschaft unterschreibt immer zeitmässig und geldmässig und auf einen bestimmten vorgang begrenzen ..


----------



## zye (29. Januar 2004)

>eine rechnung ist 3 jahre gültig (verjährt immer am jahreswechsel) danach >muss nicht gezahlt werden

Das ist nicht ganz korrekt. Eine Rechnung verjährt mit einer üblichen Verjährungsfrist von 3 Jahren. Die Verjährungsfrist BEGINNT mit dem ENDE des Jahres, in dem die Forderung entstanden ist (§199 BGB).
-> Das heißt eine Rechnung von 20.01.2004 verjährt NICHT am 20.01.2007, sondern am 31.12.2007! fast 4 Jahre, nachdem sie geschrieben worden ist.

>die 30 jahre kommen ins spiel wenn es ein mahnbescheid gibt ...und die 30 >jahre zählen ab datum mahnbescheid
Das ist vollkommen korrekt. (§197 BGB) Sie kann aber auch durch ein Insolvenzverfahren oder Vergleichen resultieren!


----------

